# NEWBORN goat hanging head and shaking ears



## jaam4eva (Oct 1, 2014)

Newborn goat yesterday around lunchtime... was one of triplets. had to go in and turn her- she was presenting transverse. seemed stuck and took a fair amount of effort to get her out- finally got legs and pulled her out breech. 
she seemed fine, but was holding her head strangely... will not nurse...
only golds head down and shakes ears alot.
tail wags, she is very alert, does not seem sick or lethargic, but just stands there, swaying a bit, with head hanging down. if i hold her, head is up and she seems "normal".... i put her back down, and she just stands and keeps her head down, acting like she is looking around on the ground for something, but it's abnormal.
She was shaking yesterday, but i force-fed her and put her in a basket with a heating pack and she stopped. 
still zero improvement with the head thing.
HELP!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need BoSe. I would also give B Complex.


----------



## jaam4eva (Oct 1, 2014)

now she is jerking her head...


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You need to get a temp. You need to get BoSe from the vet and give her a shot. You need to get B Complex and give her a shot. You need to make sure she is nursing. Take her to a vet if you are inexperienced.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

All of this. ^^^ No time to waste when dealing with a newborn.


----------



## jaam4eva (Oct 1, 2014)

got the vitamins in her... about how long should it take to see positive results?


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Did you get Bose?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Need a temp, if she is sub temp she will die. You must get her temp back up if that is the case. Normal is 101.5 to 103.5 anything under 100 degree's is lethal.
Do not feed the kid if she is under 100 degree's, that may also kill her.
After she is known to be at 100 degree's minimum, be sure she get momma's milk. If you have to feed her with a syringe no needle at the back corner of her mouth very slowly do it. Teach her the teat as well, make sure she latches on. Milk a little out of momma to ensure her teat orifices are open. If you have a heat lamp or sweater use them for the kid, if it is cold there.

Does the kid sound raspy in the lungs? Was all the mucus out of her nose and throat? If not, hang her upside down and gently swing her back and forth. Do not whip the head, you will break her neck. Watch her head while doing so.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How are things?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I would also give a shot of Banamine...brain swelling maybe the issue from pulling at birth...


----------



## jaam4eva (Oct 1, 2014)

i don't have banamine... i have been giving the Vitamin B, E, and Selenium. There is improvement.. she is holding head up more, no longer jerking...
she eats very well, love to snuggle, but still not "right" yet...
Yesterday, she was walking backwards and in circles. Today, head is still down a bit, but she is walking forward and not in circles.
I will call that progress.
Thanks for the advice.
Where can i get banamine for future use?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

From a vet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

What kind of selenium? Gel or Bo-se shot?

Glad there is improvement.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

sounds like brain issue to me, that is why I suggest Banamine...or Dex ...if you know any horse folks..its something they usually keep on hand...hope she continues to improve


----------



## jaam4eva (Oct 1, 2014)

selenium gel... is that not as good?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The gel will work if you can't get BoSe. With going into the rumen it doesn't get absorbed as well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, the gel isn't as good as the injection. But as indicated, it is better than nothing at all.


----------

